# Celtic Meadows waiting room...



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, we have 3 does that were in with our buck starting Nov 17, one doe for sure was serviced many,many times the first day, lol, the other 2 does , well anything is possible behind closed doors in the middle of the night . They are all starting udders and one doe had some white stringy mucus today, just a bit. The other 2 does have slight clear mucus, just tiny amounts. They are getting quite large and like to spend lots of time lying down chomping on the hay. Our 4th doe came out of heat a week before our buck arrived so assuming she is not due til May as she was giving the buck lots of run arounds lol, but she too is developing an udder. Time to get the monitor installed this weekend! So excited as this is our first time with breeding goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck and happy kidding! You're about to experience the best part of goat raising...BABIES! :wahoo:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks!! ::


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay momma B!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you Chadwick


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Now to come up with some good Irish/Scottish/Celtic names!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Make sure we get pictures! I hope it all goes super smooth for you!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes ma'am !


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Make sure we get pictures! I hope it all goes super smooth for you!


Going to have to steal my daughter's camera! My cell phone takes crappy pics lol. I hope everything goes smoothly too, of course it will likely happen when my hubby goes back to work after being off all winter haha


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I came up with a funny one the other day

Catherine McGoatie

Do you want anglicized , traditional, or sounds Celtic ?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> I came up with a funny one the other day
> 
> Catherine McGoatie
> 
> Do you want anglicized , traditional, or sounds Celtic ?


I am thinking traditional  I looked up some baby names and I like how they used to be spelt! As long as they are not too difficult to pronounce lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah that's the trick with Gaelic the sound is easy to make, but you can't guess based on spelling! My son is Tadg, I love watching doctors struggle!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh I know! My son's name is Rhys and they call him Rice, lol and my daughter's name is Brynn but they say Brian. At least my youngest son's name is Kaedyn and they manage to get it right


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok Rhys even has me is it rheeesh, but faster? That seems right


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

nope...Reece or Reese. His nick name used to be Reece's Pieces lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep over thought it!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

gets most people every time lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you Stephanie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

_*So far I have for boys :*_
_*Angus 
Fergus 
Finnagan
Bradach
Paidraic
Seamus
Daire
Cael
Casey
*_​_*

Of course I need to figure out how to get those little accents above the certain letters when typing 
*_


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Girls:

Eadan
Lile
Mairead
Siobhan
*_


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope...can't pronounce a one of them


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I will have to try and find the pronounciation tips for the names lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Girls

Aingeal
Brenna
Briana
Codelia
Cara
Donella
Evelina
Gitta
Gwenneth
Moina
Rowena


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

okay, have a few done!

Daire...D ar rah
Cael...K ee l
Padraic...Pah drig
Seamus....Shay-mus
Finnagan...F..IH..n..ih..g..uh . n
Fergus..f-ER-g-uh-s
Eadan...EE Din
Siobhan...Shiv-ON
Mairead...Marade
Lile...Lee-lay


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

great names Goathiker!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Talked to my buddy from Ireland, he said if you were in Dublin or any where but the far west it's Reese , but in the far west they say rheesh. That dialect is a very harsh one, they say everything different.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Girl Boy
fayne. Aonghus
Fionnoula. Carrig
Nollaig. Cillian 
Oonagh. Jarlath
Teagan. Oisin


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

loving all these names


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

There were spaces in between when I wrote that, but it posted all jammed together!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nolaig means Noel also December 

Carrig means rock

Of coarse Oisin was the myth/man linked with fionn Mac cumhaill


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If you want a faite above your letters you gotta download an irish font.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> If you want a faite above your letters you gotta download an irish font.


any idea how I do that or a good site to download the fonts from? I would love to have those accents above the proper letters


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I looked a few years back, I think I even remember an irish fonts .com!

But if you search for irish fonts you will find all kinds of cool old style letterings even to the old letter types before English, but check how many letters they have Gaelic that is old does not have 26 letters.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks! Off I go to search


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Boys: girls: Tara 
Declan. Triona
Gerard. Patricia
Liam. Fiona 
Reamonn. Erin
Sean. Eireen
Cormac. Clare
Quinlan. Ciara(means "the black-haired one")
Patrick


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What? Oh well, same here Chadwick!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

got lots done today, it was nice and sunny and warm! Kidding pen panels made, they just have to be attached inside the shelter. Solar panels installed to run the baby monitor which is plugged into an inverter so we don't have to run extension cords all the way over to the shelter, plus a solar panel hooked up to a light was installed. My hubby is making good use of his winter layoff from work lol. Tomorrow is putting up the panels to separate the girls that are due very soon!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

uh canyon trails?

Oh pm me some info on your solar setup! That sounds great!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah the spacing, haha!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Is hubby itching for a sawmill now?

I can't wait to see your baby goats! How exiting, how long have you had goats? And this is first kidding right?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Hubby is itching for a sawmill lol, just have to save some $$$$$. We have had our does since August, and we got our buck in November. This is our first kidding(s) and we are so excited! Everytime I go into the feed store where my daughter works, I keep thinking of something else we need and all the workers there chuckle at me lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

today I bought a small package of colostrum , just in case hehe.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My feedstore is Amish owned, they don't spoil animals so they think I am crazy too! If it's not a work horse they just feed it and go, so I am an oddity to them!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh, and I have knitted 8 little sweaters for when the kids are born since we still have snow on the ground and it still chilly at night! I love our feed store but I know they think I am a little crazy when it comes to the animals. I bet my daughter rolls her eyes when I leave the store lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Chadwick, I pm'd you a pic of the solar panel we used. I don't know it went through though lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow I think your goats live better than I do lol
If I had the means I'd do the same
My husband allready thinks I'm crazy for wanting a baby monitor.
People around here (at least the ones I know) just let there goats do whatever. Everyone calls me the goat lady and have been telling my husband I spend too much time with the goats lol



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

lol, my hubby thought I was crazy for wanting a baby monitor as well. I picked up a second hand one for cheap, it doesn't have a viewing screen, just the plain base and handset but it transmits up to 400 feet. With the crazy weather we have been having, I am not going out in the middle of the night to check on them unless I absolutely have too. 

Chadwick, I guess there is a car battery hooked up to a 400 watt inverter which in turn is hooked up to the solar panel.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you can find a 12 cell marine battery (for V-8 boats) eventually, it will last about twice as long as a car battery. Harbor Freight has some decent solar panels that aren't too expensive. That project is on my list too.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, that is what my hubby ssaid would work good as well, a marine battery! We have enough spare car batteries for now 
as one by one our vehicles are dying and we thought they needed new batteries lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well we are almost down to 11 days left for kidding! Our one doe is doing lots of lying down and when the group of them plop down in the sun in front of the shelter, she gets up and moves inside the shelter, she has always been one to want to be with the rest, although she refused to trudge through the snow to join them at the hay bale all winter lol. ( we keep hay in the shelter as well). It is funny how easily I have become accustomed to the monitor being on in our room at night. Kidding stalls have been made and they are getting used to them as well. Of course I am going to see my mom in the morning which is 1/2 away, so nobody had better do any kidding while I am gone hehe


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You better sneak out, so they don't see ya leave!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yes, that would be a good idea!:wink:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Spent the day with my mom, who is 82. Took her shopping and had fun. My hubby stayed home with the 3 boys, so the goat girls were fine. But 2 of my does udder's really started to bag up while I was gone, so they are now in the kidding pens to get them used to it. Hope it is a quiet night as I am officially pooped hehe


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks !


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention that my hubby goes back to work tomorrow after being off all winter...so it's just going to me and all the critters to ourselves! :wink:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

False alarm today. Of course the day my hubby went back to work, and I had planned to get groceries and finish bday shopping for my son who turns 8 tomorrow, and then I had to pick my daughter up to take her to work. Well, I let the goats out first thing this morning and all seemed fine. Went back out at 9:45 a.m. and my one doe is lying there as usual, but she had something sticking out her lady parts. I thought for sure it was a hoof. So I run up to the house, bring down my kidding supplies and my coffee, and patiently wait. Nothing happened and the thing I saw poking out was sucked back inside. wait, wait and wait I did, no signs of labor but her ligs were all mushy. Came back up to the house to google what it could be, and I think it was a prolapse? Pics that I found on the net looked exactly like what my doe had sticking out. Finally had to leave to get my daughter, scratched out grocery shopping as I didn't want to away too long, and grabbed another box of latex gloves, since hubby used the last pair when he was working on his truck yesterday, **sigh**. So now everyone is tucked away in the shelter, 2 does that I think will be the first to kid are in their kidding pens and the monitor is on. And of course it is now raining heavily and very windy...hopefully the one doe will not kid tonight in this crappy weather but not holding my breath , lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like you had a scare!
Was hubby on vacation?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, I was starting to panic lol, seeing as this is our first time kidding. My hubby was laid off all winter, he does septic tanks and the ground was too frozen to do any work. Now I kinda wish he wasn't back at work hehe.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, still no babies...my doe's ligs are gone again and very mushy. I am sure the babies have dropped as well. My 8 yr old was really hoping for a baby goat to arrive on his birthday, which is today, but the day isn't over yet lol.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What was it sticking out? The hoof like thing?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yes it was Chadwick, but it went back in. I checked to see what it was and felt no hoof so after googling prolapses, I realized what it was. yuck lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, I am clueless, I guess I should google prolapse too!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

always things to learn!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh no, is she ok? Some of those pictures were really bad.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

she is fine. the thing goes back in on its own, just a small one , not like some the pics of the huge prolapses. We are keeping an eye on her just in case!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So we are still waiting lol. We are on day 148 for our one doe that got serviced plenty by our buck back on November 16th. She is showing no signs of kidding other than getting a slightly bigger udder. The doe that has been losing her ligs off and on for a few days and babies have dropped, well, she is still up and down, up and down, chewing her hay and eager to eat her grain, but she did not want any water when I just went out to offer it to her. Our other doe that is huge, refused her water as well and has some small white discharge tonight, and she is breathing quite fast at times. She is not happy about being in the kidding pen lol. Of course the next few days are going to full of rain and thunderstorms but at least almost all of our snow is gone! So I am off to bed to try and get some sleep, listening to the noises on the monitor. Maybe tomorrow we shall see some progress


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with you.....waiting on 4 does....day 148 as well! wish the weather this coming week would be as nice as the past one. Oh well, just anxious for the kids to come!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Still waiting....All I hear on the monitor is chewing cud lol. They skipped the day of heavy rains and winds and temp of 70 degrees...perhaps tomorrow while we are getting a stupid snow/freezing rain storm and below zero temps haha, that would be my luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

la de da.....we are still waiting...day 151...somebody has to go soon!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No kidding! They are taking forever! And I just now see the pun in no kidding!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

lol, my family keeps saying that to me too haha.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So just came in from checking on the girls. I won't leave a bucket of water in there with them over night so I keep taking in some warm molasses water. My one girl who usually sucks the stuff up, couldn't be bothered with it and didn't even barge the pen door to escape like usual. She just got up, peed, and then lay right back down. Her tail was doing some flicking , so maybe, just maybe....


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Borrow that camera from your daughter!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

**sigh** nothing yet. Hubby and I heard something first thing this morning that sounded like a "plop" and some little squeals. I get up, haired un-brushed and still in my pj's to go see. As usual, the girls are looking at me like what the heck are you doing, I check everyone's butts, than realized...darn starlings were trying to get into the corner where the monitor was and they were making the squealing noise. ugh...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh ya, I have the camera Chadwick...learning how to use it lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

we have pushing!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How's it going? Keeping an eye out for cute babies.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

we have pushing!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

we have a set of twins! I think they are doelings. Pictures to come once uploaded


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

how much BoSe again? I forget lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sweet! congrats! your nap worked!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1/4cc for mini and 1/2cc for full size.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

ok, here is one pic so far of mom and babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Adorable congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We have a boy and a girl :kidblue: :kidred: whoohoo! OMG I can't believe how cute they are and they cry just like babies lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very sweet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

After some thought, I think we need to require more close up pictures! And how are they doing?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We also need to know which one is the doeling.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL, more pics coming! It's been a tad hectic haha. The one that looks most like the mom is the little girl and she is the smaller one. I think we are going to name her Celtic Meadows Brighid (Irish spelling for Bridget), and the boy is Celtic Meadows Seamus (Irish for James)


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

They are doing great, eating well, got their BoSe shot and mom got vit B shot. We are very proud of their first time mom for taking such good care of them!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Call him Seamus Ennis for me!!! You tube "Seamus Ennis plays a reel" he was an amazing piper and single handedly saved many of the traditional tunes we know today that would have been lost.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Seamus's pipes are now over 200 yrs old.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

first one is Seamus, second one is Brighit, and last is proud mommy and babies


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh they are adorable! Proud momma too!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

it's amazing how fluffy they get when dried. They love to nuzzle under our chins. I am so glad they did so well, us being first time goat owners  I put some knitted sweaters on them for the night as it's getting chilly out. And mom is okay with us being in there to touch them etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, the one with the downward triangles on her legs is the girl? That is the cave painting hieroglyph for female.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh wow, that is interesting! I am pretty sure her mommy has the same markings


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great names. Congratulations on a healthy and happy kidding!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Precious! Where are pictures with the sweaters on?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So. I now think Brighid is a boy, lol. I was holding her in my arms, turned her over and noticed within the black fur...something extra. :shocked:.
We were going to retain her for our own breeding next year. **sigh** now I have to rename and tell hubby she isn't a she anymore lolol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I always the doelings that change to bucks. I don't believe that they're does until I've checked under the tail at least 3 times. :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am going to go check again, lol. Just to be sure !


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

alrighty, so Brighit is in fact a boy....so we renamed her Aonghus (Angus). Both Seamus and Aonghus weigh 5 lbs each as of this evening and are doing really well.Was a crazy busy day today so didn't get any more pics, hopefully tomorrow! They are bright eyed and bushy tailed and are already full of spunk, lol . Mom is doing excellent too


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay, you used one of my names! I am so honored!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I like having the names different. You don't hear them very often anymore although our kids go to school with a little boy named Seamus...I see the old Irish in our community making a comeback when it comes to naming children


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, that is making a comeback all over, but almost no traditional spellings.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

If I were going to have any more children, I would definitely have the names spelt traditionally. Never really gave it a thought with the kids I have now, lol. Alas, I am getting to old hehe.


----------

